# ***please Help***



## LydiaGreen (Aug 5, 2005)

Bubbles, my red cap oranda, got stuck in a log the other day and it had a really sharp edge on one side. In his struggles to get out, he rubbed off the scales on both sides of his body but the sharp edge pulled a chunk of meat off of him. It was a nice, white colour for the longest time but we were all at the supper table a few minutes ago and my daughter went in the living room for something and came back in screaming, "Bubbles is bleeding!"

The "white" area where the chunk was pulled off is now bright red... I think he's bleeding a little bit from one area but the rest of it appears to be below the surface. Anyway, I REALLY WANT TO SAVE THIS FISH!!!

I'm cleaning my 10's and 20 right now - I'm going to move the ADF's in with the male betta in my son's 10 and use the 20 as a hospital tank for Bubbles. Should I treat with anything? What I have on hand is tetracycline, maracyn 2 (which is supposed to be good for septicemia so I'm thinking IF I use antibiotics it should be this one), aquarium salt, and stress coat. Should I use a heater? What do you guys think? Please, I need help to save this guy. I'll finish with the tanks and come back to check this forum before I treat with anything.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fishyshawn (Jul 31, 2005)

im not sure but on the back of my bottle of stress coat it says that if you add a certain amount in it helps repair damaged fins and flesh but i dont know if it would work, try asking a pet store.


----------



## LydiaGreen (Aug 5, 2005)

I live in a SMALL town (4 hour drive in any direction to a city) - I have Walmart and that's all... and we KNOW they don't know what they are talking about. I bought the tetracylcine and maracyn 2 a few months back "just in case I ever need it". Between my four tanks in the past three years I've never had a need for any treatments. Thanks anyway, FishyShawn.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't know about any of the other products but I am pretty sure some stress coat would help. I am sure someone else who knows more about them will be able to tell you if the other ones will work. Good luck!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Little off topic but I had a hamster that got stuck in the window of his little house. We had to cut him out lol. 

Hope Bubbles gets better!


----------



## LydiaGreen (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey another Lydia (we're a rare bunch) -- thanks for the reply. I gravel-vacuumed and did a 50% water change in the 20H, added two teaspoons of salt and two teaspoons of stress coat. I haven't moved him yet because I wanted to check for any advice but, I think I'll move him now. I've also removed all of the decorations out the 20, I think maybe that spot is itchy and that he's been rubbing up against stuff in the 44. Hopefully some of this will help. He's a sweet fish... my son's first and we're all quite attached. When his original tankmate Angel (a ryukin) died from what I think was bloat, we had to do a funeral and everything!


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

If he starts loosing his appetite, or acting differently, start dosing with the Maracyn-two. It's a good all around anti-biotic and may help if his wound is getting infected.

If he's acting perfectly normal, just has the cut, my suggestion is to keep the water clean, and keep him alone till he's healed up. Goldfish are particularly 'poop happy' fish so I'd do water changes daily or every other day until he's better.


----------



## joeted20 (Jul 29, 2005)

i wouldn't be doing 50% water changes, but rather 20% everyday. I believe melafix helps heal wounds. It's available at wal-mart i'm pretty sure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

melafix is great for wounds. i used it on my tinfoil barb when he had a little incident and within a few days to a week he was pretty much healed. looks as good as new.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Gotta concur. 
MelaFix is great for wounds, and most WalMart stores carry it. It's also a good tonic for keeping down infections, but if it doesn't work, start the Maracyn2. If your WalMart also happens to have PimaFix, get it and use it too, since it'll keep down any secondary fungus infection.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Lysiagreen, how are the fish doing?


----------



## LydiaGreen (Aug 5, 2005)

Bubbles is doing great -- I think he's lonely for his tankmates but, he's definitely healing... hopefully he will be fully recovered in a month or so and able to return to the 44. I've been feeding him his regular flake food and shrimp pellets but I've also been giving him a cube of bloodworms every second day for the added protein. And, I bought a 5.5 bowfront since the ADF's weren't doing well with the cories in my son's 10 (the cories are pretty active). I seeded it with the filter and some decorations from the 10 and bought another betta for it as well. So far, everyone is happy. Now, what to do with the 20H when Bubbles has healed? Hmmmm.... I'm thinking a school of SMALL, colourful fish for that tank. Still saving my change for another tank (at least 120 gallons that I will buy used in the city) for the occupants of my 44 to move into. See what happens when you let a Walmart pet department salesman talk you into buying goldfish and a plecostamus for a 10 gallon tank? LOL!!! Rookie mistake that has led to the obsession that is fish-keeping.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Sorry Ashley you're little 'story' made me laugh! I has this one russian dwarf hammie (well.. two), and his really chubby! I wanna put him on a diet.. and i could imagine him getting stuck in his 'house window' LOL.. that's be.. pretty traumatic:wink:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm glad he's doing better! LOL. I bought a pleco from walmart too. But I don't have the space for a bigger tank so I had to get rid of him. But I know what you mean.

ILoveCichlids: your signature just doesn't seem quite the same now. Shaggy wouldn't change the settings of the filter?


----------

